# Transfer my license



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can not transfer your electrical license from state to state and if so why not? The test I took was based on the "National" Electric Code,correct? This code is the standard and should be accepted everywhere. So is there anyway to transfer it?


----------



## TheBrushMan007 (Nov 21, 2008)

It all depends on the state you are licensed in and the state that you are trying to reciprocate with.
It would be nice if there was a national license but in my opinion, I don't ever see it happening.
The state makes money on licensing.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

You are beat in NJ my man, beat.....well except for Delaware I think.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

TheBrushMan007 said:


> It all depends on the state you are licensed in and the state that you are trying to reciprocate with.
> It would be nice if there was a national license but in my opinion, I don't ever see it happening.
> The state makes money on licensing.


So,it is possible to transfer to some states? Do you have any links that explain which ones?

Thanks


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Gamit said:


> I'm pretty sure you can not transfer your electrical license from state to state and if so why not? The test I took was based on the "National" Electric Code,correct? This code is the standard and should be accepted everywhere. So is there anyway to transfer it?


www.mikeholt.com/statelicense.php


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Gamit said:


> So,it is possible to transfer to some states? Do you have any links that explain which ones?
> 
> Thanks


Like he said If its an NJ license your beat. I'll add even in Delaware.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

gold said:


> Like he said If its an NJ license your beat. I'll add even in Delaware.


License Reciprocity: Delaware 
•Maine, Michigan, Wyoming: licensure standards are substantially similar and you do not need to submit any proof of experience. 
•Arkansas, Colorado, D.C., Florida, Georgia, Maryland, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, North Carolina, Texas, Virginia, West Virginia: licensure standards are not substantially similar and you must submit proof of experience for a minimum of five years after licensure: 
•For a State or jurisdiction not listed above, you must be evaluated by the Board. You must submit a copy of the other State’s law and regulations for evaluation.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

We don't even need a license here in NY. In the bigger cities, yes, you need a city license. The 'burbs are a free-for-all, with sometimes scary looking trunkslammer work that would make your eyes pop. But no state license available. Should be required IMHO.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Mn has reciprocity with a few other states, experience time seems to be one of the main things that determine it. I believe you can still use experience from another state as long as it is documented, you would just have to sit for the test again here.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Here in NJ we beat back weak liberalism with strong communism.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Gamit said:


> I'm pretty sure you can not transfer your electrical license from state to state and if so why not? The test I took was based on the "National" Electric Code,correct? This code is the standard and should be accepted everywhere. So is there anyway to transfer it?


 
I can't even go from county to county and it has *nothing* to do with the NEC.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> I can't even go from county to county and it has *nothing* to do with the NEC.


$$$$$$$$$$$$ :whistling2:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Master*

A friend of mine had to take a job from craigslist. They were looking for a master electrician to put on company's payroll basically. They gave him a van and paid his gas and $15 hr. Sent him a 1099 at end of year. 

I feel sorry for him cuz he also has to work hard for it. I have nothing and make at least double that if not triple. 

Cletis


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Cletis said:


> A friend of mine had to take a job from craigslist. They were looking for a master electrician to put on company's payroll basically. They gave him a van and paid his gas and $15 hr. Sent him a 1099 at end of year.
> 
> I feel sorry for him cuz he also has to work hard for it. I have nothing and make at least double that if not triple.
> 
> Cletis


Bonehead move by your friend. Sorry, just being honest.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

has to be better options available than that. Shoot, have him call me. :thumbsup:


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Gamit said:


> I'm pretty sure you can not transfer your electrical license from state to state and if so why not? The test I took was based on the "National" Electric Code,correct? This code is the standard and should be accepted everywhere. So is there anyway to transfer it?


 
It depends on each state, if you have proof of your experience, for example a notorized letter on a company letterhead or one from your state of license detailing your qualifications, you can apply for an endorsement. Which is close to the same thing as recipacating(sp) so you wouldn't have to take a test to gain a license in said state. Here in idaho we only reciprocate with 4 other states but because the requirements for getting a journeymans license are so strict it will transfer by endorsement to many others. I have worked with several guys that started in cali then moved here to idaho. Idaho allowed them to show proof of thier experience and awarded a license or allowed them to start in the corresponding year of apprentiship based on thier experience and placement exam. It pays to pick up the phone and call the state you want to get licensed in.


----------



## ratkins573 (11 mo ago)

Has anyone tried to transfer a license from out of states? Like from the U.S. to South Korea or Poland for example. Would they transfer?


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

ratkins573 said:


> Has anyone tried to transfer a license from out of states? Like from the U.S. to South Korea or Poland for example. Would they transfer?


This is my experience working outside the US.

First you would need a work Visa issued from that country to be allowed to work.

My employer, at the time, handled all the paperwork.

It may depend on the country.

There has to be a legitimate reason for you to be allowed to work in a foreign country, and a time limit.

My Work Visa was for three weeks and when it was found out that wasn't enough time, my employer had to ask for an extention.

They gave me one more week, then I had to be out.

I worked with a couple of electricians that went to work in Bosnia to help rebuild after that mess.

They were licensed electricians working for KBR.

They were there for just over a year and never intended to stay beyond their contract terms.

If you're planning on going overseas, not working with a contractor from here, it may be difficult.

The best bet would be to contact the embassy of the country you want to move to.


----------



## ratkins573 (11 mo ago)

wiz1997 said:


> This is my experience working outside the US.
> 
> First you would need a work Visa issued from that country to be allowed to work.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, this helps a lot


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I had a work permit for Mexico for several years. I was employed by Eaton so I was doing mostly startups and commissioning. Mexico wanted $200 bucks a year for the permit and I could stay for 2 weeks at a time, 14 days. Since most of the work was in bigger cities I would fly home on weekends restarting the clock. I also carried a letter from the company I was working for both in English and Spanish. Kept the strip searching down to a dull roar. Also allowed me to bring small parts, back with me. Something severely lacking in a lot of places in Mexico. Needed some AB network parts and the only way to get them was to have someone fly them down inside his computer bag. Would have never finished the job as the parts were not available in Mexico according to the people I had looking for the parts.


----------



## ratkins573 (11 mo ago)

Okay, so I am looking into being a electrician, does anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Union apprenticeship.


----------



## ratkins573 (11 mo ago)

backstay said:


> Union apprenticeship.


Thanks so much


----------

